
The Hacker Dictionary – Hacker terms, lingo, slang, and acronyms - ScienceHacker
http://www.hacker-dictionary.com/
======
bradknowles
Uhh, so why not link to the legitimate site for "The New Hackers Dictionary",
a.k.a., "The Jargon File", at
[http://www.catb.org/esr/jargon/](http://www.catb.org/esr/jargon/) ?

